
Ask HN: Anyone Versed on Apple HealthKit? - soelost
I need help comparing Apples HealthKit to Redox Engine and 1up Health-unless HealthKit is completely different. I get how Redox and 1up work and their pricing, but does HealthKit work the same: is HealthKit just an iOS equivalent? Also, Redox charges to connect to a health system, while 1up charges per API call, but what does Apple charge?
======
soelost
If anyone is curious, according to 1up Health:

Apple Health via Healthkit recently introduce the ability to pull individual
patient health records from hospitals and clinics using the same FHIR
functionality as 1upHealth. (Note that Apple Health does not support all the
health systems supported by 1upHealth) That patient data is stored on the
device and does not natively support a cloud or RESTful API experience. That
is a limiting experience because you cannot query your patient data across
populations or for specific items within their medical record. To enable a
cloud based functionality, you can push the FHIR healthcare records from the
user's device to 1upHealth and store it in our cloud backend enabling your
applications to interact with the data in a RESTful manner. Star by creating a
free 1upHealth developer account. Then follow the other steps below.

------
soelost
Is there a fee to use HealthKit, beyond the developer membership fee?

